

GoPro Spherical: The Future of Virtual Reality - AngeloAnolin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO-m3exi27M&feature=youtu.be

======
ceequof
Some pretty bad stitching artifacting during the bicycle section. Looks like
dynamic range is going to be a problem too: when biking under the overpass,
the whites were blown out and overexposed, while the darks were muddy and
underexposed.

Can it produce 3D footage, I wonder? Intuitively, it feels like 360-degree 3D
video would require a heck of a lot of cameras.

~~~
soylentcola
Yeah, 3D video is "easy". 360 video is "easy". But 3D, 360 video is hard. So
far the only traditional solutions I've seen (without using several depth
cameras set up around a room) involve a ball of cameras and custom software
that can be used to both stitch together video and also interpolate depth
based on the different angles.

Very interested in this stuff though. None of the current solutions in
development fall within my video and VR hobbyist/enthusiast budget but that
never lasts too long.

------
foogered
I didn't realize Chrome supported panoramic video like that. Pretty cool.

